# اسال .... استشير, و ان شاء الله هتلاقي الاجابه



## م/ مصطفي (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته...

اخواني الكراام .. نظرا للنفع الذي سيعم علي الاعضاء الكرام من هذا الموضوع .. برجاااء التفاعل فيه.

و نحن هنا سوف نفتح مجال لاي سوال من اي عضو في اي مرحله سنيه في اي تخصص كان .. و لكن الاسئله سوف تكون عن الطيران و مجالته المتعدده فقط ( propulsion + Aerodynamic + structure + stability + control ) . 

و لكي تعم الفائده علي الجميع .. برجاء الحفاظ علي الطلبات الاتيه .. 
1 - ان يكون السوال بلون الاحمر .. و الاجابه بلون الازرق :19: 
2 - ان يكون السوال و الاجابه في منتهي الاختصار و الوضوح ان امكن ذلك .
3 - ان تكون الاجابه مصاحبه للمصدر ان امكن ذلك ( اسم كتاب .. او .. موقع .. او .. دكتور .. او .. ) 
4 - العضو الذي سوف يجيب علي سوال ما .. يجب ان يقتبس السوال في مشاركته .. لكي يكون السوال و الاجابه معا مما يسهل علي باقي الاعضاء الاستفاده القصوي .:28: 

برجاء اخواني الالتزام بالطلبات السابقه و تاكدوا انها في خدمه جميع الاعضاء .
انتظر تفاعلكم و مشاركتم المفيده .. من يبدا في وضع اول سواال ؟؟  

- ملحوظه بسيطه : لا احد من الاعضاء يستسهل سواله و لا يحقره .. تاكد ان هناك من سيستفيد من سوالك _.. ( لا تحقرن صغيراا .. فان الجبال من الحصي )_  

تقبلوا تحياتي.. 
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (17 يوليو 2006)

انا عندي استفسارصغيركيف يتم التخلص من الصواعق والبرق في الطيارات


----------



## Ayman Qadre (17 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff4500 008000 4b0082"]هل من الممكن السؤال عن احد ممكن يساعد طالب فلسطيني في دراسة الطيران ؟[/grade]


----------



## Ayman Qadre (17 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هل من الممكن سؤال اذا ممكن احد يساعدتي في دراسة الطيران كوني مقبول ولا اجد ثمن الدراسة ؟


----------



## أديسون86 (17 يوليو 2006)

ماهي اسرع الطائرات و كم و صلت سرعتها؟


----------



## samehmohame (18 يوليو 2006)

ممكن واحد يكون مجموعه فى الثانوى 73 ويدخل المعهد؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (18 يوليو 2006)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> انا عندي استفسارصغيركيف يتم التخلص من الصواعق والبرق في الطيارات


 
بارك الله فيك اخي/ وليد علي تفاعلك السريع .. بالنسبه للاجابه .

لكي نلاشي تاثير الصواقع علي الطائره .. فان جميع اجزاء الطائره تكون متصله ببعضها البعض عن طريق Bonding wire و هيا عباره عن قضبان من الحديد الصلب و موصله كل اجزاء الطاره ببعضها و متمركزه عند العجل و بالاخص عن طريق rod يلامس الارض بمجرد ان العجل يلامس الارض .. و يبدا هذا القضيب بتفريغ الشنحه في الارض .


----------



## م/ مصطفي (18 يوليو 2006)

أديسون86 قال:


> ماهي اسرع الطائرات و كم و صلت سرعتها؟


 
اخي / اديسون .. علي حد علمي فان اسرع الطائرات هيا طائره Hyper sore و هيا تطير بماخ 10 (M=10) 
و يمكنك الدخول علي هذا اللينك لمزيد من المعلومات عن الطائره
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10816


----------



## م/ مصطفي (18 يوليو 2006)

samehmohame قال:


> ممكن واحد يكون مجموعه فى الثانوى 73 ويدخل المعهد؟


 
للاسف اخي الكريم /samehmohame لا اعتقد ان المعهد يقبل اقل من 85% من داخل مصر ..
اما اذا كنت من خارج جمهوريه مصر العربيه .. فنعم يمكن ان يقبلك المعهد 
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## خالد 222 (19 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
متى تبدا التسجيل في معهد هندسة وتكنووجيا الطيران وماهي الشروط
وكم رسومها في السنة مع المصاريف بما يعادل العملة السعودية .وجزاك الله الف خير
وتحياااااااااااااااااااااتي.


----------



## خالد 222 (19 يوليو 2006)

طبعا اخي الي في امبابة (دولة مصر )


----------



## fullbank (20 يوليو 2006)

ممكن اسال عن الجامعات الالمانية الافضل بتعليم هندسة الطيران


----------



## als3eed (20 يوليو 2006)

أنا خريج ثانوي تجاري
هل تقبلني كليات الطيران؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 يوليو 2006)

خالد 222 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> متى تبدا التسجيل في معهد هندسة وتكنووجيا الطيران وماهي الشروط
> وكم رسومها في السنة مع المصاريف بما يعادل العملة السعودية .وجزاك الله الف خير
> وتحياااااااااااااااااااااتي.


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان شاء الله يبدا التسجيل ان شاء الله في المرحله الثانيه من التنسيق ورسومها حوالي10 الاف جنيه مصري والشروط ان تكون علمي رياضه وتقريبا مجموعك اكبر من 75%بالنسبه لبلدك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (20 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الفاضل / جاسر .. علي تثبيت الموضوع .. و ان شاء الله يكون عند حسن ظنك .

و حقيقه اذا صار الموضوع كما مخطط له في راسي .. سوف يعم خير و فائده كبيييره علي جميع الاعضاء .


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم انا عندي سؤال بالنسبه للطياره في مرحله ال cruise بيكون استهلاك الوقود بيقل كل ما الارتفاع يزيد لان الضغط بيقل والاحتكاك بيكون قليل فبيكون استهلاك الوقود قليل طب لو في رياح عكسيه هتؤدي الي زياده الباور للتغلب عليها وبالتالي زياده قوه دفع المحرك ويؤدي الي زياده استهلاك في الوقود عايز اعرف ازاي بتم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (22 يوليو 2006)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عندي سؤال بالنسبه للطياره في مرحله الcruise بيكون استهلاك الوقود بيقل كل ما الارتفاع يزيد لان الضغط بيقل والاحتكاك بيكون قليل فبيكون استهلاك الوقود قليل طب لو في رياح عكسيه هتؤدي الي زياده الباور للتغلب عليها وبالتالي زياده قوه دفع المحرك ويؤدي الي زياده استهلاك في الوقود عايز اعرف ازاي بتم


 
اخي / وليد .. انت نسيت ان السوال بيكون بالون الالالاحمر :31:  

بالنسبه اللاجابه ... انا سمعت اجابه السوال دا في محاضره من المحاضرات و كانت الاجابه. ... 
انه حتي في وجود رياح مع اتجاه سير الطائره .. و طبعا اي شخص هيظن ان الرياح دي بتادي الي زياده سرعه الطائره و لكن الاجابه لالا .. 
هذه الرياح لا تودي الي زياده السرعه و الباور للمحرك و سضرب لك مثلا علي ذلك ..
" بفرض ان الجو شتاء قارص و الرياح شديده جداا و انت ماشي مع اتجاه الرياح ... هل بيكون اتجاه الرياح علي وجهك في نفس اتجاه سيرك ام بيكون عكس اتجاه سيرك مع العلم انك بتسير مع اتجاه الرياح ؟؟؟ " 
بالطبع بيكون عكس اتجاه سيرك و عكس اتجاه الرياح .. 
و بالمثل مع الطائره عندما يكون اتجاه سيره مع اتجاه الرياح .. بيكون تاثير الرياح علي الطائره تاثير عكسي ايضا .. اي بتكون Drag عليها


----------



## eastern (23 يوليو 2006)

[grade="ff1493 Ff1493 Ff1493 Ff1493 Ff1493"] 
انا عندي طيارتين بالرموط كنترول وفيهم اعطال ومش عارف اصلحهم فين في مصر خصوصا ان هما هديه من الخارج فاي حد يقدر يفدني ياريت يرد عليا
[/grade]


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 يوليو 2006)

eastern قال:


> انا عندي طيارتين بالرموط كنترول وفيهم اعطال ومش عارف اصلحهم فين في مصر خصوصا ان هما هديه من الخارج فاي حد يقدر يفدني ياريت يرد عليا
> 
> 
> drawGradient()


اسف علي التاخير اخي العزيز / eastern ..
و لكن للاسف لا يوجد صيانه للرموت كنترول في مصر .. او بمعني اصح لا يوجد علي حد علمي صيانه للطائرات الموجهه بالرموت كنترول في بلدنا العزيز :4:


----------



## Ahmed shawki (31 يوليو 2006)

ما هيه لغة البرمجه الى يفضل مهندس الطيران تعلمها (Matlab,C# .sharp) أم لغه اخرى ؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا فى انتظار الإجابه للبدا فى احد هاتان الغتان
انا خريج هذا العام هندسة طائرات


----------



## eastern (31 يوليو 2006)

Aerodynamic قال:


> اسف علي التاخير اخي العزيز / eastern ..
> و لكن للاسف لا يوجد صيانه للرموت كنترول في مصر .. او بمعني اصح لا يوجد علي حد علمي صيانه للطائرات الموجهه بالرموت كنترول في بلدنا العزيز :4:


 
ولا يهمك ومتشكر على ردك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 أغسطس 2006)

Ahmed shawki قال:


> ما هيه لغة البرمجه الى يفضل مهندس الطيران تعلمها (Matlab,C# .sharp) أم لغه اخرى ؟؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا فى انتظار الإجابه للبدا فى احد هاتان الغتان
> انا خريج هذا العام هندسة طائرات


 
من المعروف ان Matlab من اشهلا البرامج المستخدمه في مجال الطيران و اعتقد بما انك لسه متخرج .. فاكيد تعرف شويه في البرنامج دا علشان هو في غااااايه الاهميه بالنسبه لمشروع التخرج الا اذا كان مشروع التخرج بتاعك stracture مثلا .. فانت مش محتاج البرنامج دا اووي بس اكيد تعرف فيه شويه .

و لو علي المقارنه بين اللغتين .. اعتقد انك تبدا في C افضل لان له استخدامات كثيره في مجالات كثيره خارج الطيران .. فانت ابدا من البدايه خااالص في دراسه اللغه .. و دا راي الشخصي المتواضع

وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## Ahmed shawki (2 أغسطس 2006)

اخى العزيز شكرا على ردك عله ولكن انا اتخرج فعلا هذا العام وكان مشروعى stracture وكنا بنستخدم برنامج msc.Patran ولكن انا بتكلم على دلواتى بعد مخلصت كليه ما هوه الواجب عليه اخذه لغت برمجه سى شارب ام ماتلاب وله مش هينفعونى وملهاش لزمه التعب فيهوم
يريت اسمع رأيك


----------



## ماهر حسن (3 أغسطس 2006)

اريد ان أسال اخي جاسرهل لديه مراجع عن استخدام Cfd في التصميم


----------



## abdelaziz mhmoud (3 أغسطس 2006)

بعد اذنك يا بشمهندس انا بس حبيت اضيف ان المعهد معادش بياخد جنسيات غير مصريه من 3 سنين 
وبالنسبه للبرامج المستخدمه في مجالنا لو زي ما حضرتك تفضلت وقلت ان الstructure بيحتاج الpatran&nastran وكمان بيحتاج الاوتوكاد في بعض الاوقات وكمان بيحتاج ال unie graphic ده بالنسبه للمشروع فيه بقى ماده بندرسها اسمها cfd والماده دي بقى اغلب شغلها matlab بلاضافه الى ان اخراج المشروع وانهائه يحتاج الى درايه وعلم تام بال microsoft office وده اللي بنحتاجه اثناء الدراسه اما لما بعد الدراسه بصراحه مسمعتش اننا مطالبين بأكتر من ال basic & license انا بس حبيت اضيف على كلامك


----------



## Ahmed shawki (3 أغسطس 2006)

انا شايف ان الواحد يتعلم ماتلاب و3d ودول مهمين


----------



## م/ مصطفي (5 أغسطس 2006)

Ahmed shawki قال:


> اخى العزيز شكرا على ردك عله ولكن انا اتخرج فعلا هذا العام وكان مشروعى stracture وكنا بنستخدم برنامج msc.Patran ولكن انا بتكلم على دلواتى بعد مخلصت كليه ما هوه الواجب عليه اخذه لغت برمجه سى شارب ام ماتلاب وله مش هينفعونى وملهاش لزمه التعب فيهوم
> يريت اسمع رأيك


 
اسف اخي الكلريم / احمد شوقي علي التاخير في الرد عليك و لكن كنت مشغول قليلا :4: 
اقولك علي حاجه ... 
بالنسبه لشغلنا كامهندسين طيران مش هنحتاج لا الماتلاب و لا حتي السي في شغلنا كمهندسين صيانه .. و لكني اريدك ان تتعلم لغه العصر و يجب علينا ذلك فيجب علينا تعلم السي بالتحديد لانها اساس اللغات مع الكمبيوتر . 
و بالنسبه للغه التي سوف نستخدمها في شغلنا فاقول لك اننا باذن الله عندما نحصل علي licenes with type rating فانت بذلك مسئول عن الطائره و عند حدوث مشكله ما في الطائره فانك تصعد في الكابينه و تتعامل مع الكمبيوتر في كيفيه حل العطل و بتعمل مع الحاسب برنامج للصيانه و اذا كان البرنامج صحيح فان الحاسب يخرج لك البرنامج مظبوط مع امر تنفيذ لهذا البرنامج .. اما اذا فشلت فان الحاسب يخرج لك هو البرنامج الصحيح بالون مختلف و لكن هذا عيب كبييييير للمهندس بانه لم يستطيع التعامل مع الحاسب..
و طبعا البرنامج دا بيتعمل بالغه معينه لا اعتقد انها ماتلاب او سي .. و لكنها لغه خاصه جداا لا يتعلمها الا المهندسين الحاصلين علي شهاده with type rating 

و هذا يوكد كلامي باننا لن نستخدم لغه معروفه حاليا و لكن يجب علي اااااي مهندس ان يتعلم اشهر لغات الحاسب الا و هيا السي 
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .
انا ضفتك علي *****ي اللي هو باسمي و ف اخره رقم 4 علي الهوت ميل


----------



## Ahmed shawki (5 أغسطس 2006)

ربنا يكرمك يا اخى الكريم على ردك


----------



## Ahmed shawki (5 أغسطس 2006)

انا مستنيك اكلمك على الماسانجر ولكن اميلك ايه حتى اضيفك عندى
انا اونلين الأن


----------



## سعيد زكي (12 أغسطس 2006)

*أريد نصميم عملي لمروحة طائرة على الأوتوكاد*

أريد تصميم عملي لمروحة طائرة على الأوتوكاد أو اعطائي أي معلومات عنها وعن مقاساتها
يرجى الرد في أسرع وقت ممكن 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ مصطفي (12 أغسطس 2006)

سعيد زكي قال:


> أريد تصميم عملي لمروحة طائرة على الأوتوكاد أو اعطائي أي معلومات عنها وعن مقاساتها
> يرجى الرد في أسرع وقت ممكن
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 
اخي العزيز طلبك صعب شويه الحقيقه  .. لانه من الصعب انك تلاقي تصميم لطياره بالكامل علي اوتوكاد , او حتي تعرف معلومات عنها حيث انك لم تحدد ما هي الطائره التي تريد معرفه معلومات عنها 
لان لكل طائره معلوماتها الخاصه بها و لا تشترك مع غيرها الا في القليل جداا من المعلومات .

و هذه بعض صور لتصميم الطائرات عموما في المرفق..


----------



## Eng.iyad mach (12 أغسطس 2006)

Ahmed shawki قال:


> اخى العزيز شكرا على ردك عله ولكن انا اتخرج فعلا هذا العام وكان مشروعى stracture وكنا بنستخدم برنامج msc.Patran ولكن انا بتكلم على دلواتى بعد مخلصت كليه ما هوه الواجب عليه اخذه لغت برمجه سى شارب ام ماتلاب وله مش هينفعونى وملهاش لزمه التعب فيهوم
> يريت اسمع رأيك


السلام عليك مهندس أحمد
انا مهندس أياد من العراق (مهندس طائرات ) ممكن احصل على نسخه من شروعك (stractuer ) اذا كان ممكن 
مع التقدير......​


----------



## سعيد زكي (14 أغسطس 2006)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> اخي العزيز طلبك صعب شويه الحقيقه  .. لانه من الصعب انك تلاقي تصميم لطياره بالكامل علي اوتوكاد , او حتي تعرف معلومات عنها حيث انك لم تحدد ما هي الطائره التي تريد معرفه معلومات عنها
> لان لكل طائره معلوماتها الخاصه بها و لا تشترك مع غيرها الا في القليل جداا من المعلومات .
> 
> و هذه بعض صور لتصميم الطائرات عموما في المرفق..


 شكرا جزيلا على ردك 
و لكن ما أريده هو تصميم لمروخة طائرة شراعية
أريد اما تصميم لها 
أو اعطائي رسمة لها توضح المقاسات عليها 
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد زكي (15 أغسطس 2006)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> اخي العزيز طلبك صعب شويه الحقيقه  .. لانه من الصعب انك تلاقي تصميم لطياره بالكامل علي اوتوكاد , او حتي تعرف معلومات عنها حيث انك لم تحدد ما هي الطائره التي تريد معرفه معلومات عنها
> لان لكل طائره معلوماتها الخاصه بها و لا تشترك مع غيرها الا في القليل جداا من المعلومات .
> 
> و هذه بعض صور لتصميم الطائرات عموما في المرفق..


أشكرك جزيلا على ردك
وما أريده ليس لطائة شراعية
أريد تصميم لمروحة طائرة صغيرة (زنانة) طول جناحها 1متر و20 سم و محركها 3 حصان ز وزن المحرك 3 كجم
لأرجو الإسراع في الرد جزاك الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## م/ مصطفي (15 أغسطس 2006)

سعيد زكي قال:


> أشكرك جزيلا على ردك
> وما أريده ليس لطائة شراعية
> أريد تصميم لمروحة طائرة صغيرة (زنانة) طول جناحها 1متر و20 سم و محركها 3 حصان ز وزن المحرك 3 كجم
> لأرجو الإسراع في الرد جزاك الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء


 
اعتذر لك و بشده اخي العزيز / سعيد زكي .. لاني في الواقع لا املك الكثير من التصميمات للطائرات:4: 
و لكني سوف ابحث لك مع اصدقائي 
و نرجو من اخونا الاكبر / جاسر .. اذا كان يملك بعض التصميمات لاخينا / سعيد .. بان يضعها لنا هنا 
و لك منا جزيل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام اخي العزيز / جاسر  

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## جاسر (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

لو عندي تصميم لأضفته بسرعه, ولكن يحتاج بحث 

حقيقة أنا مستغرب فعندما تريد:-
 أن تختار محرك -مناسب- لطائرة فلا يهم تفاصيل المروحة المهم القدرة والوزن مبدئياً ثم توضع اعتبارات ولكن عامة كالقطر ونوع المادة والتركيب.

عموماً سأحاول أبحث ان وجدت كتبت وان لم أجد فلا يكلف الله نفساً الا وسعها 

وحتى ذلك الحين نتمنى من الأخ يذكر ماهو المشروع الذي يريد طل هذهِ التفاصيل
من أجله

وإن شاءالله سنجد ما يريده 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (16 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*

نحن متاكدون من هذا تماما اخي الكريم / جاسر .. متاكدون من انك لن و لم تبخل علينا باي معلومه 
و انا ذكرتك لكي تضع مشاركتك الكريمه و تنير هذا الموضوع المتواضع


----------



## سعيد زكي (16 أغسطس 2006)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> لو عندي تصميم لأضفته بسرعه, ولكن يحتاج بحث
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على جهودك أخ جاسر
أنا طالب أدرس في ألمانيا 
و أقوم بمشروع لعمل طائرة صغيرة(زنانة) بالمواصفات التي ذكرتها و ما ينقصني هو فقط المروحة 
حيث أنني أحتاج لتصميم عملي للمروحة بمواصفات علمية بحيث تتناسب مع طول الجناح ( 1 متر و 20سم) و قوة المحرك ( 3حصان) و وزنه (3كجم)
و بارك الله فيك
و جزاك الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## سعيد زكي (16 أغسطس 2006)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> اعتذر لك و بشده اخي العزيز / سعيد زكي .. لاني في الواقع لا املك الكثير من التصميمات للطائرات:4:
> و لكني سوف ابحث لك مع اصدقائي
> و نرجو من اخونا الاكبر / جاسر .. اذا كان يملك بعض التصميمات لاخينا / سعيد .. بان يضعها لنا هنا
> و لك منا جزيل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام اخي العزيز / جاسر
> ...


أشكرك جدا أخ مصطفى على الجهود التي تبذلها معي لحل المشكلة
و أدعوا الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يدخلك فسيح جناته


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أغسطس 2006)

لا عليك ابداا اخي الحبيب / سعيد زكي .. دا اقل شي استطيع ان اخدمك به 
و تاكد من ان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون اخيه .

ارجو لك التوفيق في دراستك في بلد كبيره جداا في مجال الطيران مثل المانيا .. و نتمني ان ترفع راس المسلمين و العرب عاليه


----------



## Ahmed shawki (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا جماعه وعندى سؤال للجميع ..هل احد يعرف ممكن نلاقى كتب basic A/C 
maintenance
واقصد به البيزك الى المهندس الطيران بياخدو بعد انهاء دراسته الأكاديميه 
وسؤال هذا بسبب انى البيزك عندا ما أخدنهوش صح واشعر بالنقص الشديد فيه وطبعا سيأثر هذا على اذا دخلت للإمتحان فيه فى اى شركة طيرا 
ارجو الإفادمه ولكم كل الشكر
مهندس طيران احمد شوقى
بالنسبه لأخى Eng.iyad mach طبعا ممكن تحصل على مشروعى 
تواصل معى بإذن اعطيك المشروع 
ahmed-shawki * ho t m a i l. co m


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مصطفي عندي استفسار ازاي بيتم تزويدالطائرات بالوقود جوا


----------



## THE BIG BOSS (21 أغسطس 2006)

شباب يعطيكم العافة على هدا الموضوع وكل القائمين على الموقع
انا بصراحة توجيهي بالامارات
واذا في حد بيقدر يفيدني عن هندسة الطيران بكلية الامارات للطيران

واذا كان بيصير اني اكمل بالخارج دراستي 
فهل شهادتها معترف فيها بره

(انا عندي الموقع بس ما وصلت للي بدي اياه)

وشكرا


----------



## النجمة الصغيرة (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم م.مصطفى انا ايمان
انا لاحظت من ان اغلبية اللي بيسالوا من الشباب مش البنات فهل مجال هندسة الطيران ينفع للبنات كمان و انا ناوية ادخل كلية الامارات للطيران فهل هيه معترف بيها و لا لأ و اذا هيه مش مجال كويس للبنات بايه ممكن تنصحني ؟؟؟ شكرا


----------



## hassan12344 (24 أغسطس 2006)

كم راتب مهندس الطيران بالدولار لو سمحتو ؟؟؟؟ و شكراا


----------



## Eng.iyad mach (24 أغسطس 2006)

200 الى 300 دولار شهريا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 أغسطس 2006)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مصطفي عندي استفسار ازاي بيتم تزويدالطائرات بالوقود جوا


 
اخي /وليد .. تاكد اني لم انسي سوالك و لكني ابحث عن الاجابه و قريبا باذن الله ستكون طوع امرك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 أغسطس 2006)

النجمة الصغيرة قال:


> السلام عليكم م.مصطفى انا ايمان
> انا لاحظت من ان اغلبية اللي بيسالوا من الشباب مش البنات فهل مجال هندسة الطيران ينفع للبنات كمان و انا ناوية ادخل كلية الامارات للطيران فهل هيه معترف بيها و لا لأ و اذا هيه مش مجال كويس للبنات بايه ممكن تنصحني ؟؟؟ شكرا


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته 
معك حق فان مجال الطيران النسبه الكبييره جداا منه للرجال و قليل جداا جداا اذا وجد ان هناك بنت تدرس طيران .. و لكن هناك بالفعل بنات يدرسوا هذا القسم و ما شاء الله عليهم في منتهي الذكاء و البراعه .. و اذكر انه كان هنا في هذا الملتقي بنت درست الطيران و تعمل الان في المجال الحربي  

و يجب ان تعرفي ان هناك فرق بين كليه الطيران و كليه هندسه ميكانيكا الطيران ..
حيث كليه الطيران تخرج طيار مدني ... اما هندسه ميكانيكا الطيران فانها تخرج مهندس صيانه محركات و هياكل الطائرات .
فالي اي مجال انتي متجه ؟ 

اما بالنسبه لكيه طيران الامارات .. فالاسف لا ادري اذا كان معترف بها ام لا , و لكني سوف ابحث لكي عن الاجابه باذن الله  
وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 أغسطس 2006)

hassan12344 قال:


> كم راتب مهندس الطيران بالدولار لو سمحتو ؟؟؟؟ و شكراا


 
كل ما اعرفه عن الرواتب انها تعتمد علي مدد الخبره لديك و تعتمد ايضا علي شهادات الترخيص علي طرازات الطائرات .. كل هذا مما يساعد علي ارتفاع الراتب للمهندس


----------



## م/ احمد صبرى (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كنت عايز اسال معلومات عن شركه باس للخدمات البتروليه الجويه وانواع الطائرات الموجود بها سواء الهليكوبتر او fixed wing وهل هى افضل فى الشغل على هيلكوبتر ام الشغل فى شركه مصر للطيران كمهندس صيانه هيكل ومحرك وهل الهليكوبتر ليه بيزك لوحده with type لوحده غير الجيت


----------



## شويكو (25 أغسطس 2006)

*استفسار يهمني جدا جدا*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

الساده إدارة المنتدي الكرام .......
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بدايه اشكركم علي ترحيبكم بنا لانتظامنا لمنتداكم الكريم،ارجوا منكم ومن المشاركون الافاضل افادتي عن 

شركات الطيران الخليجيه التي تقدم تدريب لموظفيها او تسجيل لخريجين الثانويه للانتظام إلي كوادرها

الفنيه ( التدريب في تخصص دبلوم هندسة الطيران التجاري (هياكل ومحركات) ) وكما اريد الاستفسار 

عن المستوي المطلوب للتقديم في اللغه الانجليزيه (المستوي الاول او الثاني او الثالث) وكما ارجوا 

منكم افادتي عن معاهد اللغة الانجليزيه النموذجيه (اي التي تقدم المستوي المطلوب لاجتياز اختبار

القبول في اي صرح تعليمي اكاديمي اتقدم له ) كما ارجوا افادتي عن المقررات الانجليزيه التي تدرس 

في كليات هندسه الطيران (دبلوم هندسه الطيران ) 

ملحوظه :ـ شركات الطيران التي اريد الاستفسار عنها هي (1ـ الخطوط القطريه # 2ـ الخطوط الاماراتيه
# 3 ـ الخطوط الكويتيه # 4 ـ الخطوط الخليجيه # 5 ـ الخطوط العمانيه # هذه فقط )

واما المعاهد المطلوب الاستفسار عنها : ـ (في كلا من : البحرين او مصر ) وارجوا منكم التاكد من ان 

المعاهد ليست ماديه اكثر منها تعليميه . هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

اخوكم في الله 
شويكو


----------



## راكان بن محمد (29 أغسطس 2006)

اريد افادتي عن دراسه هندسة الطيران(قسم هياكل ومحركات) في مصر (امبابه)
ومدة الدراسه
تكاليفها الشامله
نوع الشهاده
موعد التقديم
وهل الاكاديميه قويه ومعترف بها؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا لكم وارجو افادتي بأسرع وقت لأني في حيره من امري


----------



## م/ احمد صبرى (29 أغسطس 2006)

قسم هندسه طيران بامبابه قسم هيكل ومحرك ومده الدراسه خمس سنوات ودكاتره جامعه القاهره هى الى بتدرس هناك تكليفها حاليا للمصرى 10600 معرفش لغير المصرى فى السنه الشهاده معادله من وزاره التعليم العالى ومعترف بيها فى نقابه المهندسين والتقديم الايام ديه والاكاديميه قويه وممتازه فى هندسه الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 أغسطس 2006)

تمام كما قال الاخ العزيز احمد صبري اضافه لما قال المصاريف للطالب غير المصري3188 دولار وتسدد المصروفات علي قسطين


----------



## خالد 222 (29 أغسطس 2006)

طيب يااخ مهندس وليد متى سينتهي التسجيل في معهد امبابة 
وكيف يتم التسجيل من السعودية لاني راجعت السفارة ولم يفيدونني ......
ارجوا الافادة يااخ مهندس وليد سمير الله يوفقك لما الخير .............


----------



## م/ احمد صبرى (29 أغسطس 2006)

يا اخ خالد التسجيل شغال الا يام ديه وسف يستمر لحد اول اسبوعين من الدراسه لانى انا كنت برده قدمت متاخر ودخلت بعد الدراسه باسبوعين بس حاول تقدم الايام ديه وربنا يوفقك انشاء الله


----------



## أحمد ناطور (30 أغسطس 2006)

*ارجو المساعده*

أنا و أصدقاء لي في الجامعه ندرس الهندسة الميكانيكية و نريد عمل مشروع تخرج وهو عبارة عن model لطائرة هيلوكبتر و لا يوجد لدينا في الجامعه هندسة طيران ... 
اريد اسماء اهم الكتب و افضلها التي تساعدنا في هذا المجال و يا حبذا اذا كانت text book أي كتب طلابية ... بمعنى نريد outline لمشروعنا و افضل الكتب التي تتحدث عن طائرات الهيلوكبتر .. و عن نظريات الطيران و التحكم ..


----------



## submarines (30 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff0000 008000 4b0082"] 
ماذا يتطلب لمهندس الطيران المصري او العربي للعمل في احدى الشركات في اوروبا او امريكا 
[/grade]


----------



## submarines (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم .. ارجو منك أ/ جاسر الاجابه على هذا السؤال لاهميته بالنسبه لي 
هل يستطيع مهندس الطيران العمل في المكوك الفضائي ام لا ؟؟ و ما هو الاختلاف ما بين علم هندسه الطيران و هندسه المكوك


----------



## جاسر (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

- بالنسبة للكتب عن الهلوكبتر فأعتقد أن محب الله ورسوله قد أضاف بعضها في موضوعه
هذا رابط من مفضلتي http://www.copters.com/ كذا http://www.unicopter.com/
وطبعاً لابد الرجوع الى الموسوعة: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter
.
.
- أخي submarines أعتقد تقصد "ناسا" ومثيلاتها فالاجابة بالتأكيد نعم, ولكن بالتأكيد كذلك لا يقتحم عتبة الدخول لناسا الا كفاءة عالية بغض النظر عن تخصصة .....
أنا لا أعرف شيء عن "هندسة المكوك" ان وجد هذا المسمى الذي أعرفه "هندسة الفضاء" وسبق أن بينا الفرق بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء وعني أختصرها في التالي: هندسة الطيران علم نطاقة الغلاف الجوي وهندسة الفضاء علم ما بعد الغلاف الجوي طبعاً أهم شيء فيه نظم الدفع التي تخرجة من نطاق الغلاف الجوي ..... ويشتركان في أمور كثيرة وبشكل كامل في الأساسيات.

هذا من أطراف تعبيري والله يوفقكم 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 أغسطس 2006)

أحمد ناطور قال:


> أنا و أصدقاء لي في الجامعه ندرس الهندسة الميكانيكية و نريد عمل مشروع تخرج وهو عبارة عن model لطائرة هيلوكبتر و لا يوجد لدينا في الجامعه هندسة طيران ...
> اريد اسماء اهم الكتب و افضلها التي تساعدنا في هذا المجال و يا حبذا اذا كانت text book أي كتب طلابية ... بمعنى نريد outline لمشروعنا و افضل الكتب التي تتحدث عن طائرات الهيلوكبتر .. و عن نظريات الطيران و التحكم ..


 
ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل سوف يتم افتتاح مكتبه الطيران العامه .. و جاري الان التحضير لها
و باذن الله ستجد فيها مرادك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*



submarines قال:


> ماذا يتطلب لمهندس الطيران المصري او العربي للعمل في احدى الشركات في اوروبا او امريكا
> 
> 
> drawGradient()


 
اخي الكريم .. كل ما يتطلبه المهندس في اي مكان لكي يعمل في اي مكان يرده (اوروبا - امريكا - ..)

كل ما يحتاجه هو التميز ثم التميز ثم الاراده . 

و يحتاج ايضا ان تكون شهاده البكالريوس الحاصل عليها تكون مدعمه من ال ICO بانها شهاده دوليه لمهندس صيانه طائرات .. 

و الذي يحصل عليها هي الكليه او المعهد و بيكون بشروط تضعها ال ICO يجب توافرها في الكليه .. مثل اماكن التعليم - مستوي التعليم النظري و العملي - وجود علي الاقل طائرتان للتعليم العملي للمهندسن - المباني - .... 

اذا توفرت هذه الشروط تاخذ الكليه هذه الشهاده و ياخذها تباعا كل المهندسين الخريجين من هذه الكليه او المعهد .


----------



## abosamaha (31 أغسطس 2006)

اعتقد يا اخ مصطفى او م/ مصطفى كلمة contrall اللى انت كاتبها غلط صححها لو سمحت control ومعنديش اسئلة والله اعلم 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## النجمة الصغيرة (31 أغسطس 2006)

انا بجد محتارة ادخل في الامارات و لا في مصر مع العلم ان الشهادة من الامارات مش عارفة اذا معترفة بيها في مصر و لا لا

لا ندم من استخار .. 
عليكي بصلاه الاستخاره هيا منجاكي الوحيد.
- و لكني اعتقد و الله اعلم ان شهاده الامارات ليس معترف بها في مصر .. هذا و الله اعلي و اعلم


----------



## lil-zool (1 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم اخواني
بس حبيت اسالكم اسئلة 
لو الواحد درس صيانة طائرات ثلاث سنوات لازم يصعد بعديها للبكالريوس؟
بعد ما اتخرج مهندس صيانة ايه الأمور الازم اسويها قبل ما اتوظف؟
شكرا ويعطيكم الف عافية اخواني


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

lil-zool قال:


> سلام عليكم اخواني
> بس حبيت اسالكم اسئلة
> لو الواحد درس صيانة طائرات ثلاث سنوات لازم يصعد بعديها للبكالريوس؟
> بعد ما اتخرج مهندس صيانة ايه الأمور الازم اسويها قبل ما اتوظف؟
> شكرا ويعطيكم الف عافية اخواني


 
- اخي الكريم .. لكي تحصل علي البكالريوس لازم تقضي مده 5 سنوات في الدراسه .
- يجد عليك اخذ بعض الشهادات الهامه اولا .. مثل Basic & without type rating


----------



## lil-zool (1 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا عزيزي م/مصطفى على ردك
يعني في فرق بين دراستها ثلاث سنوات و5 سنوات؟؟
ولو درستها ثلاث سنوات بعدين حكون في صعوبة ليا يعني في حاجة من ناحية الوظيفة يعني؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

lil-zool قال:


> شكرا عزيزي م/مصطفى على ردك
> يعني في فرق بين دراستها ثلاث سنوات و5 سنوات؟؟
> ولو درستها ثلاث سنوات بعدين حكون في صعوبة ليا يعني في حاجة من ناحية الوظيفة يعني؟


 
_اخي الحبيب .. مفيش دراسه لهندسه الطيران و بتكون 3 سنوات .._
_دي معاير دوليه علي ما اعتقد ._


----------



## lil-zool (2 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام اخوي م/مصطفى
انا بتكلم عن هندسة صيانة الطائرات مش هندسة الطيران
تحياتي لك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز ..
هندسه الطيران بتخرج مهندس صيانه طائرات .. هذا و الله اعلم


----------



## م/ هيثم السادن (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اتقدم بالشكر والتقدير لكل مشرفين واعضاء المنتدى الكريم .. واحب ان اتقدم بسؤالى للبشمهندس مصطفى واتمنى ان يوافينى بالاجابه متى سنح له الوقت والظروف 
اذا حدث مشكله فى الطائره ايا كانت هذه المشكله وتسببت فى فقدان احد جناحى الطائره واصبحت الطائره بجناح واحد .. السؤال كيف يستطيع الطيار ان يتحكم فى اتزان الطائره حتى يستطيع ان يهبط بها سالما علما بان اتزان الطائره قد اختل تماما بعد فقدان احد جناحيها ؟؟؟؟؟
وخالص شكرى للبشمهندس مصطفى وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليه وازعجته بسؤالى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## راكان بن محمد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي lil-zool
على مايدبولي انته قصدك الفرق بين الدبلوم والبكالريوس
لان الدبلوم ممكن تاخذه بسنتين اما البكالريوس ب 5 سنين ويريت بحكم خبرة بعض الاخوان انهم يفيدونا بالفرق من ناحية الوظيف وطبيعة العمل والمعيشه بين الحاصل على دبلوم والحاصل على بكالريوس 
ومع حد علمي الحاصل على دبلوم لا يستحق لقب مهندس ايه رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lil-zool (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني
بالضبط يااخوي راكان انا قصدي كده وإن شاء الله نلاقي الاجابة من الاخوان.
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ليه توضيح صغير ان هندسه الطيران تشمل علي صيانه الطائرات والاتصالات والالكترونيات


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 سبتمبر 2006)

م/ هيثم السادن قال:


> اتقدم بالشكر والتقدير لكل مشرفين واعضاء المنتدى الكريم .. واحب ان اتقدم بسؤالى للبشمهندس مصطفى واتمنى ان يوافينى بالاجابه متى سنح له الوقت والظروف
> اذا حدث مشكله فى الطائره ايا كانت هذه المشكله وتسببت فى فقدان احد جناحى الطائره واصبحت الطائره بجناح واحد .. السؤال كيف يستطيع الطيار ان يتحكم فى اتزان الطائره حتى يستطيع ان يهبط بها سالما علما بان اتزان الطائره قد اختل تماما بعد فقدان احد جناحيها ؟؟؟؟؟
> وخالص شكرى للبشمهندس مصطفى وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليه وازعجته بسؤالى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


يستطيع الطيار ان يتحكم في اتزان الطائره في حالات الطائرات الصغيره في حالات محدده جداااااااا مثل ان يكون التحكم في الطائره عن طريق الكابل وليس الهيدروليك وما علي الطيار عمله هو الحفاظ علي الاتزان الجانبي للطائره بدفع عصا التحكم في اتجاه الجناح المفقود
اما في الطائرات الكبيره علي ما اعتقد يستحيل


----------



## م/ هيثم السادن (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> يستطيع الطيار ان يتحكم في اتزان الطائره في حالات الطائرات الصغيره في حالات محدده جداااااااا مثل ان يكون التحكم في الطائره عن طريق الكابل وليس الهيدروليك وما علي الطيار عمله هو الحفاظ علي الاتزان الجانبي للطائره بدفع عصا التحكم في اتجاه الجناح المفقود
> اما في الطائرات الكبيره علي ما اعتقد يستحيل


شاكر جدا بشمهندس وليد ردك وتفاعلك واتمنى اذا كان لاحد الاعضاء معلومه اضافيه او توضيح ان يوافينى بالرد .. ومنتظر ردك بشمهندس مصطفى متى سنح لك الوقت بذلك .. وشكرا لتفاعلكم الكريم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*



راكان بن محمد قال:


> اخي lil-zool
> على مايدبولي انته قصدك الفرق بين الدبلوم والبكالريوس
> لان الدبلوم ممكن تاخذه بسنتين اما البكالريوس ب 5 سنين ويريت بحكم خبرة بعض الاخوان انهم يفيدونا بالفرق من ناحية الوظيف وطبيعة العمل والمعيشه بين الحاصل على دبلوم والحاصل على بكالريوس
> ومع حد علمي الحاصل على دبلوم لا يستحق لقب مهندس ايه رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
بالقطع اخي / راكان .. و اخي / lil-zool ..

فان الحاصل علي دبلوم لا يستحق اطلاقا ان ياخذ لقب مهندس ..
لانه يعتبر رجل فني .. يعرف في اللحام و البرشمه و النجاره و العمل علي الالومنيوم التي
تعرف باسم sheet metal و ... و بعض المهارات الاخري ..
و لكن ..
_هذه المهارات لا يطقنها المهندس تماما مثل الفني .. و لذلك فان الطرفان لا يمكنهم الاستغناء عن بعضهم البعض .._

 .. فان لكل رجل وظيفته علي الطائره و لا نهمل اطلاقا اهميه الفني ..
فبدونه لا يستطيع المهندس اصلاح الطائره 100% .. و بالمثل ..
بدون المهندس لا يستطيع الفني ان يعرف التفسير العلممي العملي للعطل ..
و اذا عرف فانه يعرف بالخبره و التكرار .. لا بالفهم و الدراسه .

و لذلك فاننا نقول للفني يا بشمهندس .. و هذا فقط من باب الاحترام و التقدير لمهارته 
الفنيه و اليدويه . 

ارجو ان تكون اجابتي شافيه لكم اخواني الاعزاء ..
و انتظر المزيد من اسالتكم الكريمه التي تولج قلبي و تسعدني كثيراا  
اخوكم في الله / مصطفي​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*



م/ هيثم السادن قال:


> اتقدم بالشكر والتقدير لكل مشرفين واعضاء المنتدى الكريم .. واحب ان اتقدم بسؤالى للبشمهندس مصطفى واتمنى ان يوافينى بالاجابه متى سنح له الوقت والظروف
> اذا حدث مشكله فى الطائره ايا كانت هذه المشكله وتسببت فى فقدان احد جناحى الطائره واصبحت الطائره بجناح واحد .. السؤال كيف يستطيع الطيار ان يتحكم فى اتزان الطائره حتى يستطيع ان يهبط بها سالما علما بان اتزان الطائره قد اختل تماما بعد فقدان احد جناحيها ؟؟؟؟؟
> وخالص شكرى للبشمهندس مصطفى وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليه وازعجته بسؤالى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
اخي الكريم / هيثم .. اهلا و مرحبا بك في هذا ملتقانا الكريم .. و ان شاء الرحمن
يكون لك فيه خير فائده و نستفيد منك و من اسالتك الجميله  

بدايه يجب ان نوضح فائده الجناح في الطائره لكي نري هل يمكن للطيار التحكم بها 
بعد فقد احد الجناحين ام لا ..

فان فائده الجناح هي انه يولد قوه الرفع للطائره Lift force .. و ذلك عن طريق التغير في الضغط ..
اعلي و اسفل الجناح (حيث يكون الضغط السفلي اكبببر بكثييير من الضغط العلوي)..
و علي هذا الاساس فانه مسئول عن رفع الطائره ..

و ايضا مسئول عن اتزان الطائره , و لذلك يوجد جناحين و ليس جناح واحد حتي تكون الطائره في وضع اتزان تااااااام.

من هذا الكلام يتضح لنا .. 
انه بدون الجناح لن يكون هناك قوه رفع و لا اتزان للطائره .. 
و هذا يودي حتميا الي سقوط الطائره و دخولها في _stall_ (اي تنعدم قوي الاتزان عليه و تسقط و كانها قطعه حجر يهبط من السماء  )

و علي حد علمي فان هذا الكلام ينطبق علي الطائرات الكبيره و الصغيره ايضا ..
حيث ان وظيفه الجناح في كلهما هيا نفس الوظيفه . 

و ايضا ااااي طائره كبيره او صغيره اذا وقعت في _stall_ فانه يستحيل انقاذها باي شكل من الاشكال ..

و ان كان بعض الطائرات المصممه خصيصا للعروض العسكريه و تكون علي متانه و قوه في الهيكل و يكون الطيار طيار حربي 
مقاتل .. فانه يمكن لهذه الطائرات ان تصنع مناورات مهوله و قويه جداا 
و مع ذلك لا تقع في ال _stall_ ...

_و لكن هذا مع الطائرات الصغيره المصممه خصيصا لذلك .. و لا يوجد اطلاقا طائره مدنيه كبيره تسمح بحدوث ذلك _ 


اعتذر عن الاطاله .. و لكن السوال جيد و يستحق الاجابه المطوله له  

نتظر منك المزيد و المزيد اخي العزيز / هيثم  

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته​


----------



## م/ هيثم السادن (4 سبتمبر 2006)

خالص شكرى وتقديرى للاجابه المستفيضه بشمهندس مصطفى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

م/ هيثم السادن قال:


> خالص شكرى وتقديرى للاجابه المستفيضه بشمهندس مصطفى وجزاك الله خيرا


 
جزانا و ايكم خير الجزاء 

و ايضا نتظر منك و من باقي اخوننا المزيد و المزيد ​


----------



## جاسر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

نعم السؤال جيد ويشفي الغليل  واجابة م مصطفى جميلة

ولي تعليق على الطائر

------

نظرياً كما تفضل أخي مصطفى لا يمكن التحكم بالطائرة إذا خلع الجناح

حدث في عام 1983 م لطائرة ف-15 خلع لاحد جناحيها ومع ذلك نجح الطيار
في الحط بسلام! الشركة المصنعه قالت أن هذا غير ممكن وبرر المهندسون
نجاح الطيار بأمرين
1. بدن الطائرة العريض.
2. الدفة الكبيرة نسبياً.

وأعتقد كذلك أن الطيار عندما دخل في حالة الاظطراب دفع الطائرة بكل قوة وأشعل
الافتربيرنر مما جعل الطائرة كأنها صاروخ تقريباً 

اضافة وتعقيبا على كلام أخي مهندس وليد سمير
1. قرأت خبراً أن أحد الطيارين استطاع الهبوط بطائرته الصغيره بعد ضرر كبير
باحد الجناحين (بحثت لم اجد مزيد معلومات أو صور عن الحادثة)

2. أشار الى أن النظام السلكي ان صح التعبير أفضل لمثل هذه الحالات, وليس الهيدروليكي
وهذا ذكرني بحادثة كلنا يعرفها ربما حادثة الطائرة اليابانية التي فقدت التحكم بمجموعة الذيل
كلياً بسبب انقطاع خطوط الهيدروليك .... مما جعل المصنعين يصممون خطوط الهيدروليك بحيث
لا تكون في نفس المكان جميعاً فاذا انكسر احدهم بقيت الأخرى

والآن مع صور الحادثة ف-15

هذا رابط للطائرة وفيها يشير الى الحادثة http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-15_Eagle







القصة: http://www.uss-bennington.org/phz-nowing-f15.html

مجموعة صور فيها تزييف يبدو (حيث الحادثة اسرئيلية ! )





وهذا منتدى أجنبي يناقش الحادثة http://www.airliners.net/discussions/military/read.main/39006

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*

بسم الله ما شاء الله اخي / جاسر .. 

دائما ما تتحفنا باجباتك الرائعه و المبسطه  

بالنسبه لفتح الطيار للافتربرنير .. فهي معلومه جيده جداا 

و لم اخذ بالي منها اطلاقا .. لان كل كلامي كان علي الطائرات المدنيه الصغيره 

او الكبيره , و لم اتعرض للطائرات الحربيه :4: 

و هذا تقصير مني .. فاعتذر  ​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (5 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا مناقشه رائعه من الاخ جاسر واضافه ممتعه للموضوع وكتر خيرك اخي الحبيب جاسر والاخ مصطفي باطروحاته المتميزه وتسلم لنا اناملك الرفيعه اخوكم في الله وليد


----------



## Tripoli (6 سبتمبر 2006)

استغراب و استهجان!!!!!!!!
ياريت يا وليد تكتب انك مقتبس اجابة سؤال الجناح من Tiger115 و انت تعرف من اى منتدى لا تبحث على من يجيب اسئلة الاخرين لتنسبها لنفسك حرفيا هذا اسمه.............


----------



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت حد يقولى ايه المواد اللى بتدرس فى هندسه الطيران بامبابه ويا ترى فيه هندسه طيران فى جامعه القاهره


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Tripoli قال:


> استغراب و استهجان!!!!!!!!
> ياريت يا وليد تكتب انك مقتبس اجابة سؤال الجناح من Tiger115 و انت تعرف من اى منتدى لا تبحث على من يجيب اسئلة الاخرين لتنسبها لنفسك حرفيا هذا اسمه.............


طبعاااا كلامك صحيح بس انا والله يعلم ان انا بساله لكي يستفيد الجميع وليس كما تقول لانسبها لنفسي وانا اتنافشت مع الاخ العزيز تايجر بخصوص تلك الاسئله وانا كل واحد بيسالني جيبتها منين بقوله من مهندس طيران


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 سبتمبر 2006)

AHMEDZEKO قال:


> ياريت حد يقولى ايه المواد اللى بتدرس فى هندسه الطيران بامبابه ويا ترى فيه هندسه طيران فى جامعه القاهره


 
معهد امبابه 

فان المواد كثيره كثيره .. و بما انكلم تدخل مجال الهندسه فلن تستطيع ان تعرف عن ماذا تتكلم 
هذه المواد اذا ذكرتها لك .. و لكني ساذكر اسماء مواد سنه اعدادي (التي هيا اول سنه في اي كليه هندسه) .. 

1- phsics
2- math
3- meachanics
4- computer
5-flight
6- production
7- english
8- ...

من الموكد يوجد مواد اخري و لكني لا اتذكرها حقيقتا  

و منتظرك كما اخربتك في الرساله الخاصه 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

يوجد بالقطع هندسه طيران في كليه هندسه القاهره .. 
حيث انه لا يوجد ااي مكان لتدريس الطيران في مصر اطلاقا الا جامعه القاهره 
و معهد امبابه ​


----------



## lil-zool (10 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر لك ياعزيزي م/مصطفى على جوابك الشافي على سؤالي
واسف على ردي جاء متاخر شوي
تحياتي لك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرل لطروحاتك القيمه وارجو منك الجواب الشافي*

*هل من الممكن للطائرات المقاتله الوقوف في الهواء وعندي سؤال اخر كتير بشوف زي دخان ابيض طالع من الطياره المقاتله ده بيكون عباره عن ايه وشكراااااااااا ليك*


----------



## جاسر (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال حول الدخان الابيض


----------



## م/ مصطفي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*



مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> *هل من الممكن للطائرات المقاتله الوقوف في الهواء وعندي سؤال اخر كتير بشوف زي دخان ابيض طالع من الطياره المقاتله ده بيكون عباره عن ايه وشكراااااااااا ليك*




لا اعتقد اخي الفاضل / وليد .. ان هناك طائرات حربيه ذات المحرك jet و تستطيع ان تقف في الهواء !!!! 
و لكن هناك نوع من الطائرات راسيه الاقلاع ( مثل الهليكوبتر) و لكنها ليست هليكوبتر .. 
و يطلق عليها طائرات vertical aircraft ..

مثل طائره Aircraft.osprey [/COLOR]..






و طائره ..V-22 Osprey tiltrotor aircraft [/COLOR]




​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله .. الصور عظيمه و كبيره جدا


----------



## جاسر (14 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الصورة كبيرة جداً حبذا لو تستبدلها أخي مصطفى أحس اني ضايع في المتصفح 

.
.

بخصوص الوقوف في الهواء 

لا أعتقد أن هذا ممكن كما تفضل أخي مصطفى 

لكن ممكن نراها وكأنها واقفة بالنسبة لنا على الأرض

أعتقد هذا يتحقق إذا تساوت سرعة الطائرة مع سرعة الرياح بشرط
أن تكون اتجاه الرياح من الأمام الى الخلف وتكون السرعتين
أكبر من سرعة الانهيار للطائرة 
أي كأنها طائرة في نفق هوائي

Vg=Va+Vw 
g يعني السرعة عند الأرض ولابد تكون صفر حتى تكون الطائرة
واقفة بالنسبة للأرض ولكنها في الحقيقة لديها قوة دفع وسرعة

لا أدري ان كان هذا هو المقصود

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## جاسر (14 سبتمبر 2006)

a اي سرعة الهواء عند الطائرة
w سرعة الرياح


----------



## كالاسد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

عندي واجب مطلوب علينا .. بشكل مختصر ..كيف يعمل الجناح ؟


----------



## كالاسد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتذر لاني نسيت ان اكتب باللون الازرق , و اذا تكرمتم و اجبتم فاتمنى ان تكون الاجابه بالانجليزيه ان امكن و شكرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (18 سبتمبر 2006)

تحيه عطره للمهندس مصطفي 

الذي اسعدني حقا بمجهوده الرائع ومعلوماته المتميزه 

لاكن كنت اريد فقط توضيحا 

مما فهمته من الاخ الفاضل مهندس وليد انه يتحدث عن الهارير والتي تستطيع الان ان تسير في الهواء وتقف حيث شائت ولاكن علي ارتفاعات منخفضه حيث اني شاهدت لها تصوير حقيقي وهي تقف علي ارتفاع يصل ل500 قدم 
واظن انها تستطيع اكثر من ذلك علي قدر قوة المحرك الموجود بها 
وهناك العديد من الطائرات اليوم ذات المحرك وهناك طائره X- 35
وبالطبع كل ما كان عمود الهواء الخارج من المحرك الدافع الطائره للسماء من اسفل الطائره اقصر 
كل ما كان التأثير في اتزان الطائره وقوة الثبات اقوي 
ارجوا ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكم وان كان في اختلاف في وجهات النظر فالنتناقش عسي ان نصل للفهم الصحيح جميعا


----------



## منال المصري (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لوتكرمتم علي اريد
spacecad software
,اي برامج في نفس الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## barood (25 سبتمبر 2006)

هل تقصدين space cad ألخاص بتصميم الصاروخ؟؟؟


----------



## علي الطيار (5 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا مهندس طائرات خريخ الجامعة التكنولوجية العراقية _قسم هندسة المكائن والمعدات فرع هندسة الطائرات هل ممكن أن أصبح طيارا!


----------



## معتز الحوت (6 أكتوبر 2006)

اريد ان اعرف الاستخدامات المهمه للرادر


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 أكتوبر 2006)

معتز الحوت قال:


> اريد ان اعرف الاستخدامات المهمه للرادر



الرادار هو جهاز يستخدم لتحديد مكان وهوية الأجسام بعيدة المدى، فأشعة الرادار ترتد من على أسطح الأجسام، ونظام الرادار يلتقط صدى الأشعة التي ارتدت، والرادار يمكن أن يحدد المسافة والسرعة واتجاه الحركة وشكل الجسم، كما أنه يحدد هذه الخصائص وهي خارج نطاق الرؤية وفي أي وقت وتحت أي ظروف جوية
ويستخدم الرادار في الملاحه الجويه


----------



## اياد علي محمد (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم:ممكن اعرف ماهي فائدة والية عمل الانبوب الممتد في مقدمة هذه الطائرة ، والذي نراه ايظاً في طائرات مروحية اخرى مثل طائرة Mh-53e .افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اياد علي محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم:ممكن اعرف ماهي فائدة والية عمل الانبوب الممتد في مقدمة هذه الطائرة ، والذي نراه ايظاً في طائرات مروحية اخرى مثل طائرة Mh-53e .افيدونا افادكم الله




فتحات دخول وقياس الضغط الإستاتيكي وكثافة الهواء واشياء اخرى وفي الاخر تكون النتيجه هيا قراءة العدادات الداخليه للسرعه والأرتفاع ومعدل الهبوط والارتفاع 
pitot tube .. وكذلك نجد فتحة صغيرة على نفس جانبي الطائرة وهي غير بارزة أطلاقاً ويطلق عليها أسم static هذان المصدران عن طريقهما يتمكن الطاقم من قراءة سرعة الطائرة


----------



## أيمن الوحش (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ررر رررر ررر ر ر را


----------



## اياد علي محمد (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً يا اخ وليد على هذه الاجابة ،لكن هذا يولد لدي سؤال اخر وهو لماذا يكون Pitot Tube في هذه الطائرة ضخم جداً وبارز بشكل واضح بينما يكون صغير او غير مرئي في طائرات اخرى ؟ مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## جاسر (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

( ربما ) يكون السبب التالي: حتى يكون بعيد عن منطقة التيار المظطرب حول الطائرة بسبب المرواح وبدن الطائرة .... والله أعلم

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## ahmed1221 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وافضل الصلاة والسلام على اشرفا لمرسلين سيدنا محمد واله اجمعين
في البداية احب ان اقدم خالص الشكر والتقدير على هدا المجهود الرائع المبدول من الاخوة المهندسين واشد على اياديهم لما يقدموه من اجابابت على استفسارا الاعضاء واخص هنا بالشكر الجزيل لاستادنا المهندس مصطفى والمهندس جاسر.
عندي مجموعه من الاسئلة ابحث عن حل لها من اناس دوي خبره امثالكم .
هو اني ملم جدا بهندسة الطيران وقد انهيت سنة كاملة ادرس فيها اللغة الانجليزيه في الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه وانا الان املك قبول في احدى الجامعات الامريكيه حيث اني سوف ادرس في spring 2007 term ولاكن سؤالي هوا عن مضمون التخصص فتخصصي هو كما مكتوب عندي في ورقة القبول 
Bachelor of Science in Aerospace Engineering
سؤالي هو 
1- هل ساتخرج واكون مهندس صيانه ام مادا ؟
2- هل ستكون الدراسة معضم الدارسة نظري؟ او ستكون عملي حيث ساتمكن من دراسة المحركات بشكل قريب ؟ اعني هل ساتمكن من فك المحرك والتعرف عليه والتعلم على صيانته؟
3- ماهي المواد التي سوف ادرسها؟
3- ماهو الفرق بين تخصص Aircraft Engineering و Aerospace Engineering
4- مادا تنصحني لاكون جاهز لدراسة التخصص ؟

وجزاكم الله الف خير وجعله الله في حسناتكم لما تقدموه لنا من خدمة ...
وشكرا جزيلا.
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
تقبلو اجمل تحياتي:
ahmed1221


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب / احمد ... و ان شاء الله تعالي يوفقك الي لما يحبه و يرضاه  

بالنسبه


> لـــBachelor of Science in Aerospace Engineering


:- 

فنا اعتقد و الله اعلم انك سوف تحصل علي شهاده مهندس متخصص في علوم الفضاء ... هذا و الله اعلم و ان شاء الله لو راي اخي الفاضل/ جاسر كلامي خطء سيقوم بالتصحيح  



> 1- هل ساتخرج واكون مهندس صيانه ام مادا ؟


لو علي تفسير اسم الشهاده كما ذكرت .. فلا اعتقد انك ستكون مهندس صيانه و انما ستكون مهندس تصميم و ابحاث في المقام الاول , و ان كان هذا لا يمنع ابــدا ان تكون في مجال الصيانه .. فالمهندس بحكم دراسته فانه يستطيع العمل في اي مجال 




> 2- هل ستكون الدراسة معضم الدارسة نظري؟ او ستكون عملي حيث ساتمكن من دراسة المحركات بشكل قريب ؟ اعني هل ساتمكن من فك المحرك والتعرف عليه والتعلم على صيانته؟


ليست الدراسه نظريه بحت , و لكن يوجد بعض العملي و لكن يختلف من دوله لاخري ... فسوف اتكلم عن بلدي مصر .. فنحن هنا لا نستطيع ان نفك و نعيد تركيب محرك !! و لكننا نري اجزاء من المحرك مخصصه للدراسه و نقوم بفحصها جيداا و عمل بعض الصيانه عليها ايضا اذا لازم الامر ... 
و لا ادري ما نظام الدراسه في الخارج !! 




> 3- ماهي المواد التي سوف ادرسها؟


من الموكد انك سوف تدرس الاتـي ... هذه المواد اساسيه لكل من له علاقه بمجال الطيران او الفضاء
Aerodynamic - propulsion - structure - controll - stabilitiy 
و يوجد بعض المواد الفرعيه مثل...
mechanics- physics - math - production - therodynamic - ... 

- 


> ماهو الفرق بين تخصص Aircraft Engineering و Aerospace Engineering ؟


:-
الــ Aircraft Engineering :- هو مهندس متخصص طيران " صيانه - تصميم -.." و يعمل علي الطائرات فقط .
الــ Aerospace Engineering :- مهندس متخصص في علوم الفضاء و يعمل في هيئه الاستشعار عن بعد و يعمل علي الاقمار الصناعيه " تصميم - صيانه- .." , و لا ادري امكانيه عمله في مجال الطائرات !!




> 4- مادا تنصحني لاكون جاهز لدراسة التخصص ؟؟


كل ما انصحك به شي واحد ... ان تحب المجال بكل ما لديك و تعمل فيه بجد و ان تتحلي بالصبر


----------



## abduraheems (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد التحية والاحترام
في الطائرات العمودية تكون في مروحة خلفية لحفظ التوازن او الجسم لكي لا يدور عكس حركة المحرك فلماذا لا يدور الجسم في الطائرات ذات المحرك الواحد مثل السسنا ؟
ولكم الشكر


----------



## م/ مصطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ســـــوال رائــــع ,, 
و لكنـــي للاســـف لا اعرف الاجابه الصحيحـــه تمامـــا !!! 

و لكنـــي باذن الله سوف اسال و اعرف الاجابه و اقولها لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## أيمن الوحش (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أعتقد ان السبب هو في شكل الطائرة الفيزيائي
فمثلا الطائرة العمودية تكون المراوح كبيرة وقوية لدرجة تمكنها من تحريك جسم الطائرة في عكس حركة المراوح 
اما في الساسنا فإن المراوح صغيرة نسبيا لحجم الطائرة 
وأيضا أجنحة الطائرة تعمل على هذا التوازن 
ولكن هناك امر مهم وهو الجاذبية 
فمراوح الهيليكوبتر تكون عمودية اما محرك الساسنا في المحور الأفقي لذالك فالجاذبية في صالح جسم الطائرة

هذا تفسيري واذا كان هناك اي تعليق انا أرحب


----------



## جاسر (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مثل ما تفضل أخي أيمن تأثيرها ليس بتلك القوة كما في الطائرة العمودية, ولكن تضل مشكلة قائمة وحقيقية تحدث في الطائرات وحيدة المحرك, بل كل جزء يدور يُحدث هذا التأثير على الطائرة.

الحلول

1. استخدام محركين يدور كل منهما عكس الآخر.

2. استخدام مروحتين على نفس عمود الدوران!







3. بواسطة الطيار نفسه, عن طريق الجنيحات والدفة.

هذا شرح ممتاز:

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/dynamics/q0015a.shtml



تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## eldaly (13 نوفمبر 2006)

(انا عندي طيارتين بالرموط كنترول وفيهم اعطال ومش عارف اصلحهم فين في مصر خصوصا ان هما هديه من الخارج فاي حد يقدر يفدني ياريت يرد عليا)


اخى العزيز ما هو نوع العطل هل فى الرموت ام فى شىء اخر فى الطائره .
اذا كان العطل فى الرموت فممكن تسال حد بتاع الكترونيات .
واذا كان العيب فى السرفوهات فهى عباره عن موتير صغيره كالتى تجده فى لعب الاطفال مع بعض التعديل فى وضع التروس.
اما اذا كان العيب فى البدن فاعتقد ان ممكن يتصلح ايضا.
انا شيف انى الموضوع مش محتاج متخصاص. 
اسف للتاخير وشكرا


----------



## azzam (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخوان المساعدة في اي موضوع او معلومة تهتم بتصميم مدرج الطائراء


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 نوفمبر 2006)

azzam قال:


> ارجو من الاخوان المساعدة في اي موضوع او معلومة تهتم بتصميم مدرج الطائراء


اخي العزيز تفضل بالدخول علي هذا الموقع به كتب بالعربي عن تصميم المطارات
هتلاقي فيه كتب 
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?ind=downloads&op=section_view&idev=2


----------



## صلاح الناصح (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
help me 
اريد ان معلومات عن مادة urethane التي تستخدم في صناعة الطائرات

شكرا سلفا


----------



## صلاح الناصح (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اضافة ............
عفوا 
..........في صناعة هياكل الطائرات


----------



## elsaden (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*اتمنى الاهتمام بالاجابه على سؤالى فى اقرب وقت*

اتقدم بالشكر بخالص اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى واتمنى منهم ان يتكرم احد منهم بالاجابه على سؤالى هذا وللجميع خالص الشكر والتقدير 
ما هى جميع الفروق والاختلافات بين axial & centrifugal compressor ?
واتمنى الاهتمام بالاجابه على سؤالى فى اقرب وقت وخالص شكرى للجميع


----------



## elsaden (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اتمنى من المشرفين والاعضاء الكرام سرعة التفاعل معى . وخالص شكرى وتقديرى للجميع


----------



## aer14029 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

fullbank قال:


> ممكن اسال عن الجامعات الالمانية الافضل بتعليم هندسة الطيران


في المانيا 8 جامعات تدرس هندسة الطيران, واحدة بس فيهم بتدرسها من السمستر الاول ( هندسة لطيران والفضاء في جامعة شتوتجارت اللي انا كمان درست فيها) البقي كلهم بدرسو هندسة ميكانيكا مع تخصص في الطيران والفضاء بعد حوالي 3 سنين دراسة. في مجال هندسة الطيران بالتحديد جامعات شتوتجارت, براونشفيج وهامبورج يعتبروا من افضل الجامعات


----------



## aer14029 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

fullbank قال:


> ممكن اسال عن الجامعات الالمانية الافضل بتعليم هندسة الطيران


في المانيا 8 جامعات تدرس هندسة الطيران, واحدة بس فيهم بتدرسها من السمستر الاول ( هندسة لطيران والفضاء في جامعة شتوتجارت اللي انا كمان درست فيها) البقي كلهم بدرسو هندسة ميكانيكا مع تخصص في الطيران والفضاء بعد حوالي 3 سنين دراسة. في مجال هندسة الطيران بالتحديد جامعات شتوتجارت, براونشفيج وهامبورج يعتبروا من افضل الجامعات


----------



## eldaly (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبارك الله فيكم
اريد معرفة الجامعة الفرنسية التى يمكن ان تعادل خبرتى فى صيانة الطيران (12 سنه) او الدراسة فية وما هى شروط وكيفية الالتحاق والتكلفه ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (3 يناير 2007)

اياد علي محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم:ممكن اعرف ماهي فائدة والية عمل الانبوب الممتد في مقدمة هذه الطائرة ، والذي نراه ايظاً في طائرات مروحية اخرى مثل طائرة Mh-53e .افيدونا افادكم الله



اعلم ان هذا السؤال تكفل بالاجابه عليه سابقا الزميل وليد سمير ,,,, و لكني وجدت نفسي اود ان اشارك بشرح اكثر لهذا السؤال بعد اذن صاحب السؤال و الزميل وليد سمير 

بالنسبه لهذه الانبوبه البارزه التي نراها في الطائرات و ايضا في الصواريخ ,,,, لها وظيفه رئيسيه و وظائف عديده فرعيه 

الوظيفه الرئيسيه لها هي قياس سرعة الطائره ,,,, كيف؟ 

قبل ان نعرف دعونا نعرج علي السياره و نعرف كيف نقيس سرعتها ,,,,, السياره تمشي بأطار (كاوتش) و هذا الكاوتش له قطر معلوم ,,,,, لو افترضنا ان قطر الاطار واحد متر ,,,, و سارت السياره مما ادي الي دوران الاطار دوره واحده ,,,, ما معني هذا ,,,, معني هذا ان السياره سارت لمسافه 1 متر ,,,,, و لو كان الاطار دار 10 دورات لكانت السياره سارت 10 متر ,,,, و لكن السرعه هي عباره عن علاقه بين الزمن و المسافه ,,,,, في هذه الحاله يتم معرفة كم لفه تدورها تقريبا في الساعه ,,,, و من هذه العلاقه نستنتج سرعة السياره التي نراها علي العداد 

و لكن في الطائره لا يوجد اطار ,,,,, و لكن هناك هواء يتحرك ,,,,, هل من الممكن ان اعتمد علي سرعة هذا الهواء لمعرفة سرعة الطائره ,,,,, نعم يمكن ,,,,,,,,كيف؟

صنعو هذا الانبوب ,,,, جعلوا في مقدمته ثقبا ,,,,و علي سطح الانبوب ثقبا ,,,, و كل ثقب متصل بانبوبه(خرطوم ) تصل الي غشاء مرن ,,,,,

الثقب الذي في مقدمة الانبوبه يصطدم به الهواء اثناء تحرك الطائره ,,,,,, ماذا يقيس ؟ ,,,,, يقيس في هذه الحاله ضغط الهواء الكلي الواقع علي الطائره 
اما الثقب الموجود علي سطح الانبوب يقيس ضغط الهواء الاستاتيكي ,,,
هناك علاقه تقول :
ضغط الهواء الكلي =ضغط الهواء الاستاتيكي +ضغط الهواء الديناميكي 

اذا : ضغط الهواء الديناميكي = ضغط الهواء الكلي - ضغط الهواء الاستاتيكي 

نلاحظ اننا حصلنا من الثقبين علي الضغطين الكلي و الاستاتيكي 

بطرحهما نحصل علي الديناميكي و الذي يدلنا علي سرعة الطائره 

و لكن كيف تتم عملية الطرح عمليا 

كما قلنا سابقا هناك انبوب (خرطوم رفيع)ممتد من الثقب الموجود في مقدمة الانبوب و متصل بغشاء مطاطي ,,,, و الانبوب الاخر (خرطوم رفيع) ممتد من الثقب الموجود علي سطح الانبوب الي الوجه الاخر لنفس الغشاء المطاطي 

عند طيران الطائره ,,,, يتأثر هذا الغشاء بضغطين مختلفين علي وجهيه مما يؤدي الي انبعاج سطح الغشاء بقيمه تدل في النهايه علي حاصل طرح الضغطين ,,,,, اي الضغط الديناميكي ,,,,, هذا الانبعاج متصل (بسينسور) كهربي يترجم مقدار هذا الانبعاج الي قيمه سرعه علي عداد الطائره 

و اشكركم كثيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (3 يناير 2007)

بـــارك الله لك في شرحك الممتاز و جزاك الله كــل خيــر


----------



## aer14029 (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا الى الزميل aboayoy وعلى فكرة عندك حق 100% في موضوع ما هي هندسة الطيران الحال من بعضه بس الوضع كمان مش وحش اوي كده  والدليل كلامك العلمي الممتاز اللي ذكرته عن قياس سرعة الطائرة. نشكرك على الاضافة المسندة علميا واكمالا لكلامك فان حساب سرعة الطائرة من الضغط الديناميكي تتم من خلال المعادلة التالية:
P_dyn=1/2*v^2


----------



## aer14029 (4 يناير 2007)

غلطة مطبعية..
P_dyn=rho/2*v^2
rho ==> الكثافة
P_dyn ==> الضغط الديناميكي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 يناير 2007)

Aboayoy قال:


> اعلم ان هذا السؤال تكفل بالاجابه عليه سابقا الزميل وليد سمير ,,,, و لكني وجدت نفسي اود ان اشارك بشرح اكثر لهذا السؤال بعد اذن صاحب السؤال و الزميل وليد سمير
> 
> بالنسبه لهذه الانبوبه البارزه التي نراها في الطائرات و ايضا في الصواريخ ,,,, لها وظيفه رئيسيه و وظائف عديده فرعيه
> 
> ...


اضافه رائعه ومتميزه من عضو نشيط ومن غير ماتستأذن اخي الحبيب شرح فوق العاده جزاك الله كل الخير وسلمت لنا اناملك باطروحاتك المتميزه


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2007)

اشكركم كثيرا ,,,, وليد سمير ,,, م/مصطفي,,, و Aer14029


----------



## الفلته (4 يناير 2007)

*خطوتي الاولى قبل المسير ....الاستشاره*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....كل عام وانتم بخير وعافيه....شكري يقدم الى اصحاب الفضل علينا من المشرفين الاخيار نسأل المولى ان يجعل عملهم خالصا لوجه تعالى وان يكون من العلم النافع الذي نرفع به امتنا الاسلاميه من الوضع الاليم التي تمر به هذا الوقت...داعين الله ان يزيدنا علما وينور بصائرنا في شتى العلوم النافعه..مع تمنياتي للمهندسين جاسر ومصطفى التوفيق والسداد والمسير على هذه الخطى التي حثنا عليها ديننا الحنيف (وتعاونو على البر والتقوى)....اما بعد خطوتي الاولى قبل الانطلاق لأكمال دراسة الماجستير هي مشاركة اهل العقول عقولهم فاريد منكم اخواني تقديم لي النصح حيث انني حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة الطيران من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجده وتتوق نفسي وتأبى ان تكتفي بهذه الشهاده وتطمح الى المزيد فحدثتها وقلت لها رويدا رويدا فهناك لي اخوة في الله اصحاب خبرات في هذا المجال كابدو في حياتهم وتجرعو الالام في هذا التخصص الذي وظائفه في مجتمعني العربي تكاد مستغنين عنها ولذلك ارجو ....افادتي عن اقوى الجامعات الامريكيه في هذا المجال وما هو التخصص الذي يعود علي وعلى امتنا بالنفع مستقبلا......هذا والسلام عليكم


----------



## أحمد ناطور (4 يناير 2007)

*سؤال عن المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الطائرات*

أخواني أرجوكم تزودوني بمعلومات عن أفضل المواد و المعادن المستخدمة في صناعة طائرات الهيليوكبتر ... الحقيقية أو الأشكال التطبيقية منها مثل مودل لطائرة هيلكوبتر .. أرجو أن تزودوني بمواقع نت أو كتب ....
مشكورين


----------



## تيتو97 (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بصراحه انا مش عارف اول ايه فى القسم ده الاكثر من ممتاذ ومفيد جدا لكل المهندسين العرب

بس انا كان عندى استفسار حول فين القى كتب البيزك لمهندسى صيانه الطائرات؟
شكرا
م/تيتو97


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يناير 2007)

بالنسبه الاخ فلته احييك بشده علي طموحك الاكثر من رائع الذي يندر في هذا المجال لصعوبته البالغه 

من النادر ان نجد من يكمل دراسته بعد الكليه في الماجيستير والدكتوراه

لاكن اسمحلي ان الفت انتباهك لنقطه 

هي انه في حالة اتجاهك للجزء النظري سوف يتأخر اتجاهك العملي والعكس صحيح 

وذلك ليس تقصير منك بل بالعكس تركيز في ما اختارته لكي تبدع فيه 

وهذا مثال عملي رأيته بنفسي وأقربها هم دكاترة قسم هندسة طيران في هندسة القاهره وهندسة طيران امبابه 

هم يعلمون جيدا كيف يصنعون 1000 طائره لاكنهم لم يقوموا بصيانة طائره طوال عمرهم ولم يحتكوا احتكاك مباشر بالطائره طوال عمرهم سوي في السفر 

والعكس صحيح 

مهندسين الطائره يمتلكون الخبره العاليه في الطائره ويعلمون ديناميكية كل نظام في الطائرة 
لاكنهم لا يمتلكون القدره الحقيقيه علي تصنيع اي شئ 

لاكن لا غني عن الفرعين عن مهندس الطيران او الدكتور في الجامعه كل منهم يكمل الاخر 

واذا ذهبت لهذا سوف تجد عنده تساؤلات يريد اجابتها من الاخر 

بعض اصدقائي بدأوا في مشوار الدراسه النظريه بعد الكليه ولم يستطيعوا الابتعاد عن الطائره لذلك يبحثون عن الوظيفه العمليه 

والبعض الاخر يهوي التميز لاكنه يتنازل بعض الشئ عن الجزء المادي ويفضل الجزء العلمي بدخوله المجال الجامعي 

لذلك انت صاحب قرارك ولا احد يستطيع ان يقول لك الا انت من داخلك 

بالنسبه للمجال الذي تريد ان تخدم به الامه العربيه والاسلاميه وبلدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

فا والله انا رأيي ان اغلب المجالات مهمه 

الاستراكشر والهيكل والمحرك 

انظر لما تحب اكثر لانه هو ما سوف تعطيه من الاهتمام ما يجعلك تبدع فيه 

هناك العديد من الجامعات الامريكيه التي يمكنك ان تراسلها لاكن اري ان السفر لامريكا الان بصراحه بايخ قوي قوي قوي للعرب لما يجدوا من معامله سيئه ونظره حقيره من خنازير لا تفقه 

لاكن علي وجه العموم الاخ مصطفي مازال يدرس ويستطيع ان يفيدك في هذه النقطه بسؤاله لاي دكتور جامعي 

ويمكنك انت ايضا اخي الفاضل من سؤال اساتذتك بالجامعه وسوف يفيدوك


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يناير 2007)

الاخ الكريم تيتو 

يصعب جدا ان تجد ( atita ) ( الاتيتا ) التي يتم دراستها في البايزيك كورس 

لاكنك يمكنك ان تستعيرها من اصدقائك الذين درسوا البايزيك 

ولا انصحك بدراستها بمفردك لانها بها معلومات مطوله لذلك انصحك بأن تأخذها مع متخصصين حتي وان امكنك فهم معظمها سوف تستفيد اكثر في الكرس الخاص بالفرقه الاساسيه للمهندسين
( البايزيك )


----------



## مهندس بحريني (12 يناير 2007)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..،،
عندي سوال بسيط بخصوص..،، 
انه شركه طيران الخليج حاليا .. قامت بعداد كلية تعليم مهندسي طيران..،، ولكن هل هي معترف بها..،،؟؟ وجامعه دبي لطيران .. أيضا"..؟؟ وكيف لي الوصول الى تسجيل في جامعه دبي لطيران .؟؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (12 يناير 2007)

أتمني من الاخر مهندس بحريني ان توصل الي معلومات عن جامعة دبي للطيران واسعارها والفتره الزمنيه للدراسه ومواعيد الجداول الدراسيه الخاصه بها و تقوم بأخذ كام دفعه من الطلاب في العام الواحد ان يقوم بنشر اي معلومه يتوصل اليها 

شكرا جدا لك


----------



## مهندس بحريني (14 يناير 2007)

عفوا".. اخي انا لا اعلم اي معلومات حاليا ..،،
ونشالله سوف اقوم بجمع معلومات ..،،
تحياتي..،،


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (3 فبراير 2007)

انا مهندس طيران خريج دفعة مايو 2006
عايز اعرف اسماء الشركات الذى يتاح لى العمل بها
وعناوينها


----------



## pic2007 (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتى في انشاء مروحة تكون قادرة على حمل طائرة شراعية لشخص واحد وشكرالكم.


----------



## مهندس راكان (11 فبراير 2007)

- ما المشكلة في كون الطائرة لا تملك أكثر من جناحين؟
- هل يوجد جناح خالي من المقاومة( مع إهمال معادلة برنولي)؟ إذا كان لايوجد فما مواصفات الجناح الأقل تعرضاً للمقاومة


----------



## aer14029 (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
عموما اي جناح يضاف للطائرة يولد مقاومة. هذه المقاومة ليست الا مجموع ال
Aerodynamic Drag (Depending on the value of Lift) + Induced Drag (a cause for producing vortex) + Wing Friction Froce 
وعندما تحسب تغير الضغط حول الجناح فيمكنك حساب ال Lift Force عن طريق المعادلة
F_lift=INT(P) * dA
F_lift := Lift Force
P := Total Pressure
A := Serface area
ونصيب الاسد من المقاومة هو ال Aerodynamic Drag واللتي في نفس الوقت مرتبطة بال Lift Force اللتي يتم حسابها بمساعدة قوانين ديناميكا الموائع واللتي ايضا تتضمن معادلة Bernoulli, ولهذا لا يمكن اهمالها عند حساب مقاومة الجناح الديناميكية (Aerodynamic Drag).


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (27 فبراير 2007)

من فضلكم احتاج بشده و بأقصى سرعه لكتاب أو موقع عن "
Aerospace Light Weight Materials" و لكم كل الشكر


----------



## محمد4433 (10 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد4433 (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فى الفرقه الاولى هندسة طيران امبابه وكنت عاوز أسأل عن الدورات اللى بيحتاجها مهندس الطيران لو سمحتوااا


----------



## محمد4433 (14 مارس 2007)

ارجوالاجابة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 مارس 2007)

محمد4433 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب فى الفرقه الاولى هندسة طيران امبابه وكنت عاوز أسأل عن الدورات اللى بيحتاجها مهندس الطيران لو سمحتوااا


بالنسبه للدورات تحتاج اخي العزيز الي برنامج الماتلاب والاكسل والوورد


----------



## helicopter (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم /سؤالي هو لماذا لايوجد صندوق اسود في الهليكوبتر؟


----------



## م المصري (22 مارس 2007)

helicopter قال:


> السلام عليكم /سؤالي هو لماذا لايوجد صندوق اسود في الهليكوبتر؟



من قال هذا ,,,,,,,,, يوجد يا اخي صندوق يقوم بمهام الصندوق الاسود في الطائره علي متن الهليكوبتر 

كما ان بعض السفن ,,,,,حذت حذو الطائرات و قامت بتركيب صندوق اسود لها ,,,,,,,, و معظم السفن المصنوعه بعد عام 2000 تحتوي جميعها علي صندوق اسود 

و سمعت ان القطارات السريعه في فرنسا و اليابان بها صندوق اسود ,,,,,, ايضا 

تحياتي


----------



## helicopter (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخ aboayoy ممكن تدلني على موقع يزودني بمعلومات عن هذا الصندوق الممكن تركيبه في الهليكوبتر لاني بحثت في مواقع الهليكوبتر وما وجدت؟


----------



## TURBOFAN (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
عندي استفسار
1-ليه في مصر للطيران بيفضلو خريجين ميكانيكا عن طيران (ده واقع انا دخلت اتنين انتر فيو وكانت النتيجه في صاح ميكانيكا مع ان المتقدمين طيران كانو كتير)
2-ليه لما بنقدم في اي شغل ميكانيكا بيقولو لينا انتو طيران تفهمو ايه في الميكانيكا ويطلع عينك عشان تفهمهم انك اساسا ميكانيكا وفي الاخر يقولك احنا اسفين
3ليه كل الي بيتخرجو بيخشو ضباط (انا دخلت ضابط ثلااااااااااااااااااث سنوات مع عدم الشغل والنفاذ)
4-لما تيجي تقدم عشان تكون ضابط عامل يقولك مبنخدش معاهد؟
5-لما دخلنا المعهد(امبابه)علي بيه قالنا (كنا في اعدادي80 واحد )انا مش حزود الدفعه عن 100 وسمعت ان الدفعات الجديده عدت الالف
6-دفعتي اتخرجت22 مهندس ياترى كتير على مصر للطيران انها تاخدهم
7بيتخرج 600 مهندس دلوقتي (اشك ان اي حد يخدهم)
8- نسيت اقولكو على شوية اساله من الانترفيو 
الي عايز يعرفها يكتب في الموضوع ده وانا احضرهالكو انشاء الله وعشان تكونو في الصوره حضرو كتب العلوم من تانيه اعدادي لحد اخر سنه في الكليه
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا.................


----------



## م المصري (23 مارس 2007)

helicopter قال:


> شكرا أخ aboayoy ممكن تدلني على موقع يزودني بمعلومات عن هذا الصندوق الممكن تركيبه في الهليكوبتر لاني بحثت في مواقع الهليكوبتر وما وجدت؟



هذا يا أخي ,,, خبر العثور علي صندوق الاسود ,,,,لطائرة هليكوبتر ,,,

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2138899.stm

هو موجود ,,,,,,,و ما عليك الا البحث ,,,,,, و ربما امكنك مراسله شركه متخصصه لصناعة الهليكوبتر ,,,و سيفيدوك بأذن الله


----------



## م المصري (23 مارس 2007)

الاخ الكريم هليكوبتر 

هذا خبر العثور علي الصندوق الاسود لأحدي الطائرات الهليكوبتر المحطمه 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2138899.stm

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## helicopter (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخ aboayoy


----------



## محمد4433 (26 مارس 2007)

TURBOFAN قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> عندي استفسار
> 1-ليه في مصر للطيران بيفضلو خريجين ميكانيكا عن طيران (ده واقع انا دخلت اتنين انتر فيو وكانت النتيجه في صاح ميكانيكا مع ان المتقدمين طيران كانو كتير)
> 2-ليه لما بنقدم في اي شغل ميكانيكا بيقولو لينا انتو طيران تفهمو ايه في الميكانيكا ويطلع عينك عشان تفهمهم انك اساسا ميكانيكا وفي الاخر يقولك احنا اسفين
> ...


هل الاخ يقصد بضابط عامل أى التقديم فى الاكادميه الحربيه ؟ ( ارجو التوضيح )


----------



## TURBOFAN (26 مارس 2007)

محمد4433 قال:


> هل الاخ يقصد بضابط عامل أى التقديم فى الاكادميه الحربيه ؟ ( ارجو التوضيح )


اي نعم التقدم في الاكادميه الحربيه ممنوع لخريجيين المعاهد العليا بما فيها معهد هندسة وتكنلوجيا الطيران (امبابه)


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 مارس 2007)

turbofan قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> عندي استفسار
> 1-ليه في مصر للطيران بيفضلو خريجين ميكانيكا عن طيران (ده واقع انا دخلت اتنين انتر فيو وكانت النتيجه في صاح ميكانيكا مع ان المتقدمين طيران كانو كتير)
> 2-ليه لما بنقدم في اي شغل ميكانيكا بيقولو لينا انتو طيران تفهمو ايه في الميكانيكا ويطلع عينك عشان تفهمهم انك اساسا ميكانيكا وفي الاخر يقولك احنا اسفين
> ...



بالنسبه ده هو مش تفضيل ولا حاجه هما بيعملوا انترفيو وبيسألوك لو لقوك ان انت فاهم كويس هتتقبل وانااعرف ناس شغاله في مصر للطيران من المعهد
ده حسب الاقبال علي المعهد مش بايد دكتور علي الجندي وعلي فكره في ناس من المعهد اشتغلت في شركه باس للخدمات البتروليه والمركز القومي للبحوث من المعهد


----------



## TURBOFAN (28 مارس 2007)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> بالنسبه ده هو مش تفضيل ولا حاجه هما بيعملوا انترفيو وبيسألوك لو لقوك ان انت فاهم كويس هتتقبل وانااعرف ناس شغاله في مصر للطيران من المعهد
> ده حسب الاقبال علي المعهد مش بايد دكتور علي الجندي وعلي فكره في ناس من المعهد اشتغلت في شركه باس للخدمات البتروليه والمركز القومي للبحوث من المعهد


هل تعلم ان ثاني دفعتي سقط في النترفيو ثلاث مرات!!!
واول الدفعه سقط مره!!
ويمكن انتا متعرفش ان اول دفعه اتعينت بالاوامر من وزير الطيران
وكانت الوعود ان التعيين يكون بالتكليف بالنسبه لبقية الدفع
وصحيح في مهندسين زملائي شغالين في باس في الهليكوبتر فقط (المفروض يشتغل ميكانيكا في الهليكوبتر وطيران في الجناح الثابت) 
وصدقني مش معنى انك فاهم انك تقبل في مصر للطيران ومش معنى انك معكش واسطه انك مش حتقبل 
هيا ماشيه صدف


----------



## محمد4433 (29 مارس 2007)

TURBOFAN قال:


> اي نعم التقدم في الاكادميه الحربيه ممنوع لخريجيين المعاهد العليا بما فيها معهد هندسة وتكنلوجيا الطيران (امبابه)


شكرا أخى العزيز ( للاسف انا كنت فاهم أنى لو حاصل على بكالريوس من حقى أقدم فى الاكادميه الحربية )


----------



## mahmud (1 أبريل 2007)

اريد برنامج بلغة باسكال او c++ او اي لغة للتحكم في عمل محرك كهربائي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد4433 (7 أبريل 2007)

TURBOFAN قال:


> اي نعم التقدم في الاكادميه الحربيه ممنوع لخريجيين المعاهد العليا بما فيها معهد هندسة وتكنلوجيا الطيران (امبابه)


السلام عليكم
أنا سألت فى هذا الموضوع واللى عرفته أن المعهد الخاص لو معترف بيه لدى القوات المسلحة يبقى من حقك تقدم فى الاكادمية الحربية . ( هل هذا صحيح ؟


----------



## TURBOFAN (7 أبريل 2007)

محمد4433 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا سألت فى هذا الموضوع واللى عرفته أن المعهد الخاص لو معترف بيه لدى القوات المسلحة يبقى من حقك تقدم فى الاكادمية الحربية . ( هل هذا صحيح ؟


سالت فين ؟اسال في الكلية الحربية نفسها وممكن يكون النظام اتغير ولو نويت تقدم في الجيش ياريت تقولي الاول عشان انا دخلت 3 سنين وعندي خبره بالموضوع ده


----------



## اللورد900 (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس على الاهتمام
عندي عدة اساله :وهي في محركات التوربو فان واتمنى احصل على الاجابه ولك جزيل شكري
1-وظيفة PTR par throttle valve في المحركات النفاثه ؟
2- وظيفة sub idle fuel control unit ?
3- وظيفة VGMU ?
4- وظيفة air signal generator ?
5- وظيفة after burner fuel control unit ?


----------



## الشبل (6 يناير 2008)

ممكن تدلنى على مكان احمل منه كورس البيزك لانى اتقبلت فى مصر لطيران وعاوز اطلع على الكورس قبل مابتدى


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

الشبل قال:


> ممكن تدلنى على مكان احمل منه كورس البيزك لانى اتقبلت فى مصر لطيران وعاوز اطلع على الكورس قبل مابتدى


 
اهلا اخي الفاضل 
حتي العثور علي نسخه من هذا الكورس 

اطلع علي الموضوعين الاتيين 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52056.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53899.html

و انصحك بالاتصال العضو TURBOFAN




); 



عبر بريد المنتدي الخاص او من خلال المواضيع اعلاه فهو له خبره في هذا المضمار 

حظا سعيدا و بالتوفيق


----------



## محمداسامة (18 أبريل 2008)

انا حاصل على بكلوريوس هندسة الطيران والفضاء من جامعة القاهرة
وحصلت على البيسك هيكل ومحرك من معهد امبابة
بس انا لسة بدور على شغل
وكنت عاوز حد يساعدني إني اعمل ال cv الخاص بي بطريقة محترفة
فانا مثلا لا اعرف كيف اوضح في ال cv إني حاصل على البيسك (by english)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي المشرف م/ المصري على فتحك المجال لنا لكي نسأل ونستفسر 
سؤالي بسيط .. هل يوجد لديك مخطط صغير لجناح طائرة له قلابات امامية (slat) مخطط تفصيلي يوضح ألية عمله
يعني مخطط يوضح حركتة الميكانيكية ( المفصلية يعني ) .
وظيفة هذا القلاب طبعا زيادة كيمة قوة الرفع حيث تمتد من بداية الجناح عند السرعات المنخفضة لكي تغير طريقة انسياب الهواء فوق الجناح ..


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخي المشرف م/ المصري على فتحك المجال لنا لكي نسأل ونستفسر
> سؤالي بسيط .. هل يوجد لديك مخطط صغير لجناح طائرة له قلابات امامية (slat) مخطط تفصيلي يوضح ألية عمله
> يعني مخطط يوضح حركتة الميكانيكية ( المفصلية يعني ) .
> وظيفة هذا القلاب طبعا زيادة كيمة قوة الرفع حيث تمتد من بداية الجناح عند السرعات المنخفضة لكي تغير طريقة انسياب الهواء فوق الجناح ..


 
اطلع علي هذا الرابط العام .... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_control_surfaces#Slats

ثم هذا الرابط ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slats


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

اخي م/ المصري 
تحية الاسلام وبعد.... هالقيت كيف تحسب قدرة المحرك المكبسي ؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك يا بشمهندس المصري على هالروابط ؟؟؟
ارجوا منك بمتابعة موضوعي السابق ؟؟


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (23 أبريل 2008)

اخي المهندس مصطفى 
هل لديك كتب تصميم طائرات


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (23 أبريل 2008)

_



الاخوة الكرام اريد منكم توضيح ما المقررات التي تدرّس في هندسة الطيران

أنقر للتوسيع...

_


----------



## KW_ENG (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم , لقد سمعت عن طائره حربيه جديده , قادره على اختراق الرادار و لها مميزات مفيده جدا للحروب , هل لها وجود ؟ اريد ان اقدمه في ال presentaition , ارجوا منكم التكرم بالاجابه , و اسفه لعدم وضوح السؤال , لاني لا اعرف اسم الطائره و شكرا


----------



## virtualknight (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## أمير عطية (30 أبريل 2008)

انا في ثالثة ثانوي وحاصل على 96% العام الماضي وعايز اعرف هل هندسة الطيران مستقلة ام قسم في هندسة اخرى وكم تبلغ المصاريف في مصر


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 أبريل 2008)

أمير عطية قال:


> انا في ثالثة ثانوي وحاصل على 96% العام الماضي وعايز اعرف هل هندسة الطيران مستقلة ام قسم في هندسة اخرى وكم تبلغ المصاريف في مصر



اخي الحبيب قسم هندسه الطيران مثله مثل اي قسم ميكانيكا او انتاج 
وموجود في جامعه القاهره ولو حضرتك دخلت جامعه القاهره هتكون المصاريف قليله وشرط ان حضرتك تجيب تقدير في اول سنه في الكليه


----------



## أمير عطية (30 أبريل 2008)

_هل مهندس الطيران له الحق ان يقود طائرة وايهما افضل هندسة طيران ام هندسة طبية_


----------



## أمير عطية (8 مايو 2008)

_هل مهندس الطيران له الحق ان يقود طائرة وايهما افضل هندسة طيران ام هندسة طبية_


----------



## korzaty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لكعلى مجهودك وبارك الله فيك

اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وتقبل أعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم


----------



## algeldawi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل ... انا طالب فى سنه ثالثة ميكانيكا ولكن التنسيق بالكلية ادخلنى قسم انتاج وكل اهتمامى أن اكون مهندس طيران وسؤالى هو هل استطيع ان اقدم دراسات عليا ( ماجيستير ودكتوراه ) فى هذا التخصص سواء فى جامعة القاهرة او معهد الطيران بامبابه ... الرجاء الاجابة .


----------



## Omar Sawalha (10 ديسمبر 2010)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> للاسف اخي الكريم /samehmohame لا اعتقد ان المعهد يقبل اقل من 85% من داخل مصر ..
> اما اذا كنت من خارج جمهوريه مصر العربيه .. فنعم يمكن ان يقبلك المعهد
> و الله ولي التوفيق


بالنسبة للاردن يقبلوا


----------



## ابو خال (3 يناير 2012)

بالله عليكم ساعدوني محتار جدا 
بدي فكره لمشروع تخرجي 
انا بدرسه هندسه طيران في السنه الرابعه 
بدي فكره لمشروع التخرج في مجال الطيران


----------



## hisham_mounirian (11 يناير 2012)

بعد اذنكم عندي استفسار
في بعض الجامعات في الخارج اجد تخصص aerospace engineer ولكن لا اعرف تحديدا اي تخصص هذا في هندسة الطيران .. هل هو تخصص airplane&power planet ام تخصص aerospace thermodynamics 
هل تخصص الأيروسبيس بيدرس كل التخصصات ام هو فقط ميكانيكا طيران 
اريد من حضراتكم توضيح ذلك بمعني ما هي المواد التي يدرسها في هذا التخصص هل هي مواد ميكانيكيا ام مواد نخص الأيرودينمك 
علي سبيل المثال رأيت في جامعة من الجامعات الموجودة في الخارج قسم هندسة الطيران ومنفسم الي اكثر من تخصصات :
وهما ::


Institute of Aerodynamics and Gasdynamics (IAG)
Institute of Aerospace Thermodynamics (ITLR)
Institute of Engineering Geodesy (IIGS)
Institute of Flight Mechanics and Control (IFR)
Institute of Aircraft Design (IFB)
Institute of Geodesy (GIS)
Institute of Aeronautical Propulsion Systems (ILA)
Institute of Aircraft Systems (ILS) [de]
Institute of Navigation (INS) [de]
Institute for Photogrammetry (IFP)
Institute of Planetology (IP)
Institute of Space Systems (IRS)
Institute of Statics and Dynamics of Aerospace Structures (ISD) [de]
Institute of Combustion Technology for Aerospace Engineering (IVLR) [de]
ارجو معرفة ما هو كل تخصص ومجال العمل المسموح بة بعض التخرج


----------

